# Mount House Numbers in Brick



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Tough one........I'll try a thought.

Install plastic anchors into the brick.
Weld "studs" onto your numbers that line up with the anchors
Gently tap the studs into the plastic anchors.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Epoxy.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Easy, do the studs as you have on your first picture, make a template of your stud spacing and transfer onto brick. Drill brick with rotary hammer and concrete bit slightly larger than your studs. Place epoxy in hole line up your numbers and push into holes and wait to set. You’re all done. We have done lots of these…


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. Masonry bit and hammer drill if the brick is tough. Then epoxy. I would prefer to go into the brick and not the mortar. 

Make sure your metals for the numbers, posts and welds are compatible or you will get an electrolytic reaction at the joints and corrosion faster than with a water heater with a metal sign mounted outside!


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with drilling holes and using epoxy. What I would like to add is make a cardboard tempate for the studs. Draw lines on the cardboard get the numbers posistioned perfectly and push them through. Once they look right on the template then hang the template and do your drilling.



Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## sderam45 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I didn't know about the hammer drill, now I'm going to borrow one from a friend. Also the cardboard idea is great. For the epoxy, I would prefer to have something that was removable. Since these don't weight very much would a concrete anchor sleeve work, something like this:http://www.itwconstruction.ca/cgi-bin/showproduct.asp?prodcode=DYNABOLT&redhead=1

I'm thinking of getting some kind of U shaped bracket so that one side is attached to the number and the other is attached to the wall with the concrete bolt. Do you think one bolt per number will work?

Also the numbers will be made of sheet metal with acrylic glued to the back. I'll use whatever I can find at the local store, but it will most likely be aluminum. Is there something I can do to ensure it doesn't corrode during the winter (I live in Canada, so it gets pretty cold/windy). I'm planning on polishing the aluminum so that it has a mirror finish, is there some kind of corrosion protection coating I can put on?


Thanks.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want a non-corrosive mirror like finish then Stainless Steel is the way to go.
I’m not to hot on your anchor idea though. Way bigger hole than needed, but that‘s just me.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*hung signs & letters when we had a sign biz,,, ALWAYS try to drill into mortar so you won't shatter modern bricks,,, a reg drill w/masonary bit works fine,,, we used 'standoff's' (s/s tubing of whatever length we needed) for shadow effects, blow the hole clean, insert a dollop of silicone, & push in the piece :thumbup: VERY easy work*


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If your brick is hard use anchors with low impact and or low torque if your brick is soft, then a draw up anchor such as a sleeve anchor or machine screw anchor will do without cracking the brick.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm liking itsreallyconcrete's idea with the silicone. OP was looking for something not so strong it couldn't be removed without a ton of force or collateral damage like epoxy would give you and the silicone idea will allow you drill the smallest hole of all the options.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm liking IRC's idea of silicone as well. Epoxy is too strong & expensive IMO. Unless the numbers will be used to scale the wall, silicone is more than strong enough & will be far easier to remove some day.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Love silicon too but the leverage from the extensions between the wall and numbers would concern me. I guess if the portion of the anchor, spacer were long enough it could work. But the OP will have to stand there and hold the thing for 24-48 hours until the silicon cures? Sticking with my epoxy rec. If things go wrong you can always drill it out of the way. Trying to get silicon out of a mounting hole will look like something from a science fiction film.


----------

